# DS #4970: LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4 (Europe)



## Chanser (Jun 21, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6281^^


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 21, 2010)

Lego, always good for some fun


----------



## Yuan (Jun 21, 2010)

Hope it isn't a disappointment.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 21, 2010)

Not too fond of Lego games, but I'm a Harry Potter fan so I'll definitively try this one


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 21, 2010)

YESH!!!!!!!

This was slated on IGN to come out on June 29, 2010. But it's 8 days early!!!!

I'M IN LAVVVVV.


----------



## Yuan (Jun 21, 2010)

Working fine on AKAIO 1.7 (so far).


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet, I've looked forward to this one!


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmm ... I can't seem to get my hands on this evasive ROM.

Why did it have to close down? WHY?


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 22, 2010)

ah i rember the first harry potter movie those were the days...

also i have to say this....

harry's a pothead and the sorcer's stoned!!

i'll check this out once it comes state side not a real big fan of the ds version's of lego's through but for the wii that's a differnt story.


----------



## Takanato (Jun 22, 2010)

I think my brain just exploded...

Downloading it now off my awesome nds site that always has roms early


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 22, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Will download and test on SCDSTWO.



:facepalm:

Found it at the first place I looked in the last place I expected to find it


----------



## Etibs (Jun 22, 2010)

dildo's lol.  with a fairy shooting out of it nice image.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 22, 2010)

So I take it this is an entirely different experience on the DS compared to the Wii and other platforms ( same story , but different level design ? ).
The formula, certainly worked out pretty well on previous LEGO game.
I remember I had a better experience playing LEGO Indiana Jones on the DS then on the Wii ( not that there was anything wrong with it, I just wasn't compelled enough ).

So, different version, right ?


----------



## quacko (Jun 22, 2010)

I guess I will be busy playing this until Puzzle Quest 2 gets dumped.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

Kind of an odd time for the game to release. I remember the announcement, but there's been so little said about the game in the press since then. With the Potter thing being such a huge cash cow, I'm surprised there isn't more fanfare surrounding the game's release.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww....I don't remember previous Lego games wanting to use the touchscreen so much.  This one let's you walk around with the dpad and change characters with L or R, but it seems almost everything else requires the freakin' touchscreen.  ABXY don't seem to do anything, unless I have to play farther into it to get some button actions. That just sucks!  Kind of a showstopper for me as I'm primarily left-handed.

Otherwise though, it seems to work fine on CycloDS B.3.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 22, 2010)

Meh, the game is primarily based on actions with the touch screen and movement with the D-pad. I think they did it to produce the feel of flicking/moving objects with the wand (which you get in the third part of the first year bit) and so I can understand their reasons. I don't really like it that way but I could get used to it i guess.

And it works A-OK on the SCDSTWO.


----------



## deathking (Jun 22, 2010)

downloading nds will cop the xbox one legit 
hope its good


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Aww....I don't remember previous Lego games wanting to use the touchscreen so much.  This one let's you walk around with the dpad and change characters with L or R, but it seems almost everything else requires the freakin' touchscreen.  ABXY don't seem to do anything, unless I have to play farther into it to get some button actions. That just sucks!  *Kind of a showstopper for me as I'm primarily left-handed.*
> 
> Otherwise though, it seems to work fine on CycloDS B.3.



Haven't tried the game yet. Can you use the face buttons to move, or are southpaws completely SOL?


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 22, 2010)

Is the gameplay different on DS compared to what it'll be on consoles?
I haven't seen a single gameplay trailer for the DS version, and after how they ruined Lego Starwars DS, i'm not bothering to download till I know.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 22, 2010)

Will try this when I get home from work, hopefully no AP here.. The game any good?


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Jun 22, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Is the gameplay different on DS compared to what it'll be on consoles?
> I haven't seen a single gameplay trailer for the DS version, and after how they ruined Lego Starwars DS, i'm not bothering to download till I know.



They did what now?  Are you talking about Complete Saga?  Because that's still the best Lego game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 22, 2010)

SABERinBLUE said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind.
I was being a dumbass. A buddy of mine said they ruined the gameplay for DS Starwars, and I took his word for it.
Now that I actually watch a gameplay trailer, I see it's basically the same game...jesus.

Downloading HP now.


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Jun 22, 2010)

To be fair to your friend, he might have just played Lego Star Wars II DS, which was original trilogy only and used a completely different engine, and it WAS shit.


----------



## GreenBanana (Jun 22, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> YESH!!!!!!!
> 
> This was slated on IGN to come out on June 29, 2010. But it's 8 days early!!!!
> 
> I'M IN LAVVVVV.


You do know this site doesn't distribute roms, right?  Anyways, it's out early because this is the internet and someone wasn't lazy.  

So, let me guess, even this shitfuck has anti-piracy too, right?  Give me a goddamn break already.

So didn't they dumb this down to isometric or something?  That's what I've read on Google.  The 3D ones were good; I guess they got lazy.


----------



## rvd42387 (Jun 22, 2010)

Confirmed not working on the DSTT with the latest updates made by pogo and RGF load rom errcode=-4


----------



## al5911 (Jun 22, 2010)

rvd42387 said:
			
		

> Confirmed not working on the DSTT with the latest updates made by pogo and RGF load rom errcode=-4



pogo = Pong20302000??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tested on AK2i (AKAIO 1.7) and M3i Zero (SAKURA 1.47b), working fine.Thanks


----------



## jumb (Jun 22, 2010)

rvd42387 said:
			
		

> Confirmed not working on the DSTT with the latest updates made by pogo and RGF load rom errcode=-4


Ah I'm glad I'm not the only one, I thought I had downloaded a fake.

I also tried wood R4 1.9 and it didn't run. After loading, I just got a black screen.


----------



## Takanato (Jun 22, 2010)

I got a black screen as well..on NO$GBA


----------



## thegers (Jun 22, 2010)

Confirmed working on EDGE v1.11.


----------



## sandy180 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have wood r4 v1.09 not working
Black screen in the beginning


----------



## GreenBanana (Jun 22, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, see, I thought it wasn't even going to use 3D, since isometric is usually the poor man's pseudo-3d-wannabe.  But yeah, after FINALLY getting to see some of the game, it does use proper 3D but with an isometric camera view.  

I believe however that the anti-piracy in this game involves you not being able to interact with anything.  I got to Dudley, but I couldn't make him interact with the green-outlined box in the Dursley's house.  I'm hoping this also explains why the BAXY buttons are completely unused (since if the game was solely touch-screen driven, they would've given you an option to choose your hand of preference).  

Sigh.  Every game has anti-piracy these days, even the ones that aren't really "top titles" like 100 Classic Books.  I hope something improves soon so we can catch up about this nonsense.  There ought to be a site that just deals with anti-piracy protections and doesn't hide it in a bunch of forums where people are just discussing off-topic things, ranting about the game content, or merely talking about the process of trying to fix it so that the actual final fix ends up being lost on some obscure thread page that one must click and read through to find.  After all, isn't technology about simplifying routine processes?


----------



## DJ Hobo (Jun 22, 2010)

It's working on the EZ-Flash Vi, on kernal 3.0 OB1 and firmware v101. I've just finished the first level.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 22, 2010)

Found with minimal hassle and confirmed working on Cyclo firmware 1.58 stable. Graphics seem like something of a step back IMHO but then I've only seen Privet Drive so far.


----------



## bennyroger (Jun 22, 2010)

Working fine on supercard dstwo, but freezes on ak2i with 1.7 after a while.


----------



## Shenglong200x (Jun 22, 2010)

The 'AP' in this is similar to Iron Man 2.

Re-Encrypt your rom, then run as a encrypted ROM (from the DS BIOS on NO$GBA for example) and it runs fine, with minimal graphical errors.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jun 22, 2010)

How can this trick be pulled off on a real flashcard? Like the Acekard 2i?


----------



## virtualboy (Jun 22, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Sigh.  Every game has anti-piracy these days, even the ones that aren't really "top titles" like 100 Classic Books.  I hope something improves soon so we can catch up about this nonsense.  There ought to be a site that just deals with anti-piracy protections and doesn't hide it in a bunch of forums where people are just discussing off-topic things, ranting about the game content, or merely talking about the process of trying to fix it so that the actual final fix ends up being lost on some obscure thread page that one must click and read through to find.  After all, isn't technology about simplifying routine processes?



If only games with AP got released precracked, we wouldnt have this problem... Unfortunately, most of the release groups and dumpers don't know how to crack


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm finding the game to be surprisingly enjoyable so far. I just completed the six level of the first story. The touch-screen controls can be a bit finicky, especially when trying to cast the attack spell, but the game feels more like what I want from a Harry Potter game than the last game put out by EA. 

I'm left-handed, so I'm just using the stylus for everything, and it works good. It basically plays like Zelda DS. It's definitely not what I was expecting, though. Most of the other LEGO games on DS have the camera closer in and focus more on pressing A to put things together in order to progress. This actually has a decent focus on spells. I like it. I'm probably going to play through the whole thing.


----------



## takuya (Jun 22, 2010)

work with m3 ds real with lastest sakura


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Jun 22, 2010)

So then it works fine except for a few carts and there isnt AP like mentioned here 

"I believe however that the anti-piracy in this game involves you not being able to interact with anything. I got to Dudley, but I couldn't make him interact with the green-outlined box in the Dursley's house. I'm hoping this also explains why the BAXY buttons are completely unused (since if the game was solely touch-screen driven, they would've given you an option to choose your hand of preference)"


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 22, 2010)

al5911 said:
			
		

> rvd42387 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope he doesnt mean me

fussy bastard

DSTT all games have to be fixed 1:1
so of course it wont work straight away

dumb ass


----------



## steveo581 (Jun 22, 2010)

any patch for dstt yet?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 22, 2010)

Wanted to see if this is any good, will wait for the us release.


----------



## preske (Jun 22, 2010)

The game is totally different from the previous series. So fat (i'm only halfway the first year) It's much more a puzzle/mini game then a fighting game. Which isn't a bad thing.
But i kinda feel it doesn't suck me into the atmosphere like the SW/IJ/batman games did. (SW still being my favorite)



			
				GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Kind of an odd time for the game to release. I remember the announcement, but there's been so little said about the game in the press since then. With the Potter thing being such a huge cash cow, I'm surprised there isn't more fanfare surrounding the game's release.



Actually, they just opened the HP-park in 'where-ever-it-is' so it does make some sense.


----------



## kev50306 (Jun 22, 2010)

sandy180 said:
			
		

> I have wood r4 v1.09 not working
> Black screen in the beginning



NO !! Works on WOOD 1.09 !! = "Soft reset = OFF !!!! " and ok


----------



## kev50306 (Jun 22, 2010)

jumb said:
			
		

> rvd42387 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOOD 1.09 OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but "SOFT RESET = OFF !! " Good games


----------



## Depravo (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the way they put an age recommendation in the title.


----------



## suruz (Jun 22, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I like the way they put an age recommendation in the title.


Lol, funny joke... assuming you're joking .__. lulz

Anyway I never really got lego games.. Lego is something that little kids play with, so who the hell had the idea of making it into a videogame concept  It's just odd...

That being said, I'm a fan of HP so I hope this turns out at least good/average. D/Ling it as I type


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 22, 2010)

as rayder said, maybe its the preference of lego games on the DS which are (if i am not mistaken) all touchscreen oriented
it seems interesting since it has 4 years in one and hopefully more action than talking about not so interesting stuff (those things should remain in a book or movie)


----------



## basher11 (Jun 22, 2010)

damn. four years in one game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it'll take a while to beat


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm quite enjoying this, would be nice if I didn't have to use the touch screen like all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but otherwise it's a very good game.

They should make a Lego Harry Potter: The Movie next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd go to see it (in 3D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2010)

suruz said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You damn lego but admit you're a HP fan


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 22, 2010)

I just don't like that fact that you've gotta "touch" the touchscreen to talk to someone. Sucks. But at least you can still use the D-pad to move. 

Great game indeed.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Jun 22, 2010)

t-talking ....in a lego game? ....meaningless?


----------



## sandy180 (Jun 22, 2010)

kev50306 said:
			
		

> sandy180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is Soft rest i can't see it


----------



## Depravo (Jun 22, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> suruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought. It's like eating a dogshit sandwich and complaining about the bread.


----------



## steveo581 (Jun 22, 2010)

still no patch for dstt?


----------



## basher11 (Jun 22, 2010)

Pong20302000 is not gonna fix the game for a while for you.

reason:



			
				Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> pretty much every new game will make either black screens or -4 error because the DSTT doesnt have an autopatcher
> 
> u noobs better pray theres no AP because it aint getting fixed any time soon, read the red writing on first page
> 
> dam crappy shovelware


----------



## pcmanrules (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm grabbing it now. Should be a fun quick game. I have preordered it on PS3 and dling it on PSP so i'll see which one i like.


----------



## Popin (Jun 23, 2010)

Works fine for DSLinker.

It's okay, like someone else said it's more about mini games and such. I have to say compared to the other Lego Games, this one feels a lot more watered down for the DS version. I'm only in the second part and so far this is my least favourite of the Lego Games, out of Lego Indy, Lego Batman, and Lego Star Wars: Complete saga.


----------



## Ravager90 (Jun 23, 2010)

cant get it working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Two white screens on my acecard 1.7 Hope there's some fix coming soon, big lego fan


----------



## Narin Minion (Jun 23, 2010)

Please make the patch for DSTT... If u dont get it it should be on -snip- for a couple of days... Damn why did they fuk up -snip-? U could find anything there


----------



## ibis_87 (Jun 23, 2010)

Some people were complaining about the way it works on the Acekard 2i, AKAIO 1.7. Like it hangs when you enter Gringotts Bank. No issues with me. 7 levels completed and not a single issue.

Actually, I like the actual game. SW, Indy and Batman seemed complete twins, this one is different for a change, and feels more like an adventure rather than a run-n-jump game. Also, the magic system is really good and fresh. Nice to see the vids, too.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 23, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> And is it me or are they holding dildos on that boxart?


Not only that, take a look at the age rating. It says it's for 7-year olds that suffer from tuberculosis


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 is not gonna fix the game for a while for you.
> 
> reason:
> 
> ...



This game is far from shovelware, and honestly, I don't need Pongboy to fix anything for me -- game works fine on CycloDS. But referring to other Tempers indiscriminately as "noobs" does little to endear him to the community.

On a more relevant note, the game really is surprisingly good. They dole out new bits of gameplay at a nice pace. There's a lot of fun stuff here. My only wish is that the damn attack spell wasn't so imprecise. I usually have to cast it at least twice before it activates properly. Still a lot of fun so far. Nothing mind-blowing, but better than the last handful of LEGO games, in my opinion.


----------



## Popin (Jun 23, 2010)

Popin said:
			
		

> Works fine for DSLinker.
> 
> It's okay, like someone else said it's more about mini games and such. I have to say compared to the other Lego Games, this one feels a lot more watered down for the DS version. I'm only in the second part and so far this is my least favourite of the Lego Games, out of Lego Indy, Lego Batman, and Lego Star Wars: Complete saga.



The game is getting better. I'm on the Third story now.


----------



## cowabungabruce (Jun 24, 2010)

It's a pretty fun game although it is absolutely required to have read or watched HP 1-4 beforehand. The storyline is incomprehensible without.

I don't see really see where the tension is. When you lose all your hearts, you fall over and lose some Lego pieces and then get your hearts back. Is there a way to fail?

Also, the touch controls are very weak. Any commands require a good amount of tries.

For other wood r4 users: Press "Start", choose "Options", at the top of the Options pop up box, there are left and right arrows. Click on either direction for a while and you will get to the "Soft-Reset" option. Took me a little while to find it.

I'll enjoy this because I'm a big HP fan but after I beat it, I will have realized I wasted a good amount of time. Time that could be used for my resolution of ascending Nethack.


----------



## pcmanrules (Jun 24, 2010)

Ive downloaded several copies, tried decrypting them and used my DSTwo and Acekard. Is there a solution to the two white screens? They do not show any info in the menu as if they were home brew.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Why do you decrypt them? I just used an absolutely clean ROM and AKAIO 1.7 and everything works great.


----------



## SKJmin (Jun 24, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Why do you decrypt them? I just used an absolutely clean ROM and AKAIO 1.7 and everything works great.



Damn, nothing works on the shitty N5 anymore...
I want to play this game T.T


----------



## Ryu Sparda (Jun 24, 2010)

what about a multyplayer?


----------



## Wouter0303 (Jun 24, 2010)

It's not working on my R4 with Wood 1.09


----------



## Twytch (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anybody know if there are and Action Replay codes for this yet my niece wants me to find some cause "It's hard Uncle ?????" in othewr words she's lazy but I love her so I'm asking.


----------



## Jinx Lumos Joke (Jun 25, 2010)

Doesn't work with r4 III YSMenu...


----------



## Popin (Jun 25, 2010)

Once I got to the last part of the Third Story, the game freezes for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GoF was my favourite book too, I kind of wanted to play through it.


----------



## Bubba101 (Jun 26, 2010)

Damn! Not working on iTouch DS Firmware 2.8b...

looks like I'll have to wait for an AP crack... UNLESS it's already out.

Does anyone have an AP crack?


----------



## Florio (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi there. Would someone possibly be able to help me out? I know next to nothing about downloading nds games (I'm 60 years old!!), but wanted to get Lego Harry Potter for my grandson. He has a R4 card, bought a couple of years ago. I've just downloaded Wood 1.09 and have installed the folder onto his R4 card. But the game does not open, there is just a blank screen. 
I've read on this forum that it is possible for people who have Wood 1.09 to get games to run normally, by pressing "Start", and by choosing Options" at the top of the Options pop up box, where there are left and right arrows. By clicking on either direction for a while it should be possible to get to the "Soft-Reset" option. 
But I cannot see any options. How do I get to them? Should I first go to the Wood folder? Exactly what should be in the Wood folder ( In the directory I have cheats, fonts, icons, language and ui). Please forgive all these questions, but I honestly have no idea regarding how to make this game up and running.
Florio


----------



## frogmyster3 (Jun 29, 2010)

Florio said:
			
		

> Hi there. Would someone possibly be able to help me out? I know next to nothing about downloading nds games (I'm 60 years old!!), but wanted to get Lego Harry Potter for my grandson. He has a R4 card, bought a couple of years ago. I've just downloaded Wood 1.09 and have installed the folder onto his R4 card. But the game does not open, there is just a blank screen.
> I've read on this forum that it is possible for people who have Wood 1.09 to get games to run normally, by pressing "Start", and by choosing Options" at the top of the Options pop up box, where there are left and right arrows. By clicking on either direction for a while it should be possible to get to the "Soft-Reset" option.
> But I cannot see any options. How do I get to them? Should I first go to the Wood folder? Exactly what should be in the Wood folder ( In the directory I have cheats, fonts, icons, language and ui). Please forgive all these questions, but I honestly have no idea regarding how to make this game up and running.
> Florio



1) Turn the DS on with the R4 inserted.
2) Navigate to the folder with Lego Harry Potter in it and highlight the game (use the arrow keys or just tap it).
3) Press Start and then use the arrow keys to go do to Settings and press A.
4) Press R three times and you should see a screen that says Patches. Make sure that both Cheat in Game(AR) and Reset in Game are set to off. Press OK and then OK again.

Hopefully it should work.


----------



## IDDemonLord (Jul 1, 2010)

frogmyster3 said:
			
		

> 1) Turn the DS on with the R4 inserted.
> 2) Navigate to the folder with Lego Harry Potter in it and highlight the game (use the arrow keys or just tap it).
> 3) Press Start and then use the arrow keys to go do to Settings and press A.
> 4) Press R three times and you should see a screen that says Patches. Make sure that both Cheat in Game(AR) and Reset in Game are set to off. Press OK and then OK again.
> ...




Thanks this worked perfectly


----------



## jophi (Jul 2, 2010)

This game have multiplayer or not? i've played it  and i've not seen an option  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thanks


----------



## GreenBanana (Jul 3, 2010)

jophi said:
			
		

> This game have multiplayer or not? i've played it  and i've not seen an option
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.  Don't think it does.  Shame.  But these days, the only things people do socially are get crabs and inject heroin.


----------



## jophi (Jul 3, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> jophi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, i can't do anything, the game released already.Thanks


----------



## Adrishit (Jul 19, 2010)

frogmyster3 said:
			
		

> Florio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi thanks for your time! I'm new to the forums,  I dowloaded wood r4, I have versions 1.09 and 1.11, and I did what the previous paragraph said, I still get the white screens, this are the global settings

uiName = zelda
langDirectory = lang_en
fileListType = 0
romTrim = 0
showHiddenFiles = 0
gbaSleepHack = 0
gbaAutoSave = 0
Animation = 1
cheats = 0
softreset = 0
dma = 1
sdsave = 1
scrollSpeed = fast
viewMode = internal
slot2mode = ask

any thoughts as what it might be? I formatted the sd card before putting in the wood 4, I've tried both versions 1.09 and 1.11 and it's still not working, thanks


----------



## Adrishit (Jul 25, 2010)

Nevermind that, I bought it original hahahahaha


----------

